# Tunes in Trick training



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

We have started training Tunes to do tricks. My son and I saw a video with an African red belly parrot doing tricks and then at the end of the video a cockatiel was learning.

We are using some little wooden craft sticks (my birds love to chew them up) that are the size of matches. We put one down, point and say pick it up and Tunes goes over (he can't resist the urge to chew it up) and picks it up, then we say good boy and give him a sunflower seed or millet. We will do it a couple time in a row and we plan on doing it every day till he gets it! We hope he will learn pick it up and be able to learn how to get a ball and other things.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure he will with some persistence!  You might want to look into clicker training, it can make trick training a million times easier.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sure he'll get it. I've seen some of tiels trained to do tricks on you tube.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would try clicker training as well  Iam sure he will pick it up sooner or later


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking about that....any good links on clicker training.....I know lots of people have mentioned it at talk budgies............


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Just do a google search for clicker training, anything that is about dogs and cats can be applied to birds too, and you can probably even find bird specific info.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Clicker training is fantastic. I did it with my budgie and he picked it up in a couple of minutes. Dooby on the other hand....is afraid of the clicker!! I've tried several times with him but he doesn't want to know. It's been a few months now though, so I might just try again soon.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Luck with the training, sounds like a good training idea!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I bought a clicker for Spike before I even got him. I don't have a target stick though.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I don't have a target stick though.


A cheap wooden chopstick works perfectly.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I used the stalk of a millet spray for my pointer stick, that works well.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've just started the clicker training with my youngest baby bird, Mali. Thing is I can take her away into another room but the other birds are always screaming out to her which distracts her, I only live in a 2 bedroom unit so it makes it a bit harder, but I'll tell you what it really works. (I don't have the clicker, I use my mouth). :hmm:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I used the stalk of a millet spray for my pointer stick, that works well.


Thats a good idea, aswell


----------

